# First RhB Passenger cars by Train Line Gartenbahnen



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Train Line of Germany (Herforder Lokschuppen) has started shipping the first green RhB passenger car, suitable for nostalgic RhB consists along with an RhB steam locomotive.

Details have been added to the Database along with a brief review by FGB in berlin.

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=3400

A single car consist with an RhB steam loco looks something like this (from FGB):


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Knut - the logo lettering looks a little crude to me. Is it prototypical?

The photo below appears to be of the same era, and the "H" in both words has a slanted mid-line.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Stan,

I have no clue if the lettering used in the first model is prototypical.

On that particular logo in the prototype picture, the "mid-line" of the two "A's" is actually slanted as well but that is hard to see in that photo; the 'mid-line' of the E is not - it's just horizontal.

I have seen other RhB cars with that type of logo - not many, and on those all the 'mid-lines' were horizontal but when I checked back, they were all models, not the real McCoy..
When I get back home I have to take a look at some of my RhB books to see what the syory is.

TrainLine just shipped their next RhB car the AB 1505 - totally different logo. For that one I found a picture of the AB 1506 on Haribu's website I think - that lettering looks to be exactly correct the way the car is actually shipped.
However, the way the car is shown at almost every dealer is wrong.
This is the picture most dealers use:











This is what the model really looks like:










http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=3449


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I find this all confusing, mainly because I can't tell what era they are trying to model. I'm not sure why they didn't choose to model the ones that have been restored, like the one in Stan's picture? I saw the old restored coaches this summer at Filisur and they sure didn't look anything like the recent model, especially since the model is missing all the truss rods along the underside. 

Keith


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 17 Nov 2011 10:51 AM 
I find this all confusing, mainly because I can't tell what era they are trying to model. I'm not sure why they didn't choose to model the ones that have been restored, like the one in Stan's picture? I saw the old restored coaches this summer at Filisur and they sure didn't look anything like the recent model, especially since the model is missing all the truss rods along the underside. 

Keith 
Keith,

You're absolutely right - that issue has come up on a few forums already.

For the latest RhB car the link to the database doesn't work directly from my posting (like it did the previous time); this time you have to copy it and paste it into the URL filed.
The MLS forum is funny in this regard - very inconsistent and unpredictable - haven'y come across this anywhere else, but....


on the database site it will tell you that this latest car is the version from the mid fifties, why meik Schröder chose that one I have no idea.

The ABC 609 car was apparently chosen to complement the Brawa IIm (G) scale cars.


Knut


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification Knut. If they are smart they would offer a truss kit for those who want to add it to their cars. It seems odd that they would advertise using one type of car (I think it's Magnus?) then produce something completely different. I'd be a little choked if I'd ordered based on that picture. I noticed they did this with the older RhB tank car too--they show a weathered Magnus car. Why not show a picture of the prototype instead of someone elses product!?? 

Keith


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

I am responsible for the change, but not for the missing truss.

I presented the project in the first place, and then about 2 years ago it was introduced on the show as a prototype model on the TL45 booth. The car shown was a car from the early steam area, and it was a scratch build car by one German RhB layout guy. I researched the RhB docuementation and found that the now build version AB 1505 adn so on, have more current valaue, because they were with open platform running into the 70s. Some of the AB15xx were convreted into closed platform cars, but the 3-car set that is now available was not. So I felt this was a pretty good addition to the makret with much wider applicability than the old ABC version. THe old ABC version was actually made in the beginning of the thread but with the written out Rahetische Bahn.

The unfortunate part is that there is limited evidence available for that car type. But all source indicate that the new AB1505 picture is very close to reality. Of course if you were in the 60s or 70s in Switzerland then you might have picutres and scan them in and post them there.

The truss is missing, but that's why we have specialists scuh as Keith to make out of a fine base something real special.







.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Axel,

Maybe you can fill us in on the sectret then - why is the bottom truss missing?
That to me reflects the character of these cars and adding that in plastic like LGB has seems almost trivial.

As to the prototype, closest picture I could find on the net (from Polier) is the AB 1506 car - and the model looks very realistic compared to the prototype - except for the bottom truss of course.


Best regards,

Knut


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

That's funny Knut, I was just going to post the same picture! So it looks like the original also has no vents above the windows, and has the yellow and silver stripes. The car itself looks very close,though, so when Axel comes up with the truss kit (







) with a little paint it will be excellent! 

Keith


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Keith,

The trouble is that these cars have been around for a ridiculous number of years, from 1911 to at least the 70's.
Who knows how often they have been repainted and modified.

This picture of the AB 1511 shows vents, at least I think it does:












and with the vents above the window the yellow 1st class strip has disappeared.

And on this AB 1510 from the 70's there is no stripe below the windows:











So except for the missing truss and the battery (?) box underneath it looks as if the car the way it is modeled could well have existed.


Knut


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

The trouble is that these cars have been around for a ridiculous number of years, from 1911 to at least the 70's. 

Very true...maybe they took out the vents and put air conditioning in? An excellent starting point for all the variants, that's for sure. 

Keith


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

The cars lost their air vents when they went to single hull (not all of them were however, converted that way.

So cars 1501-1512 started out with platform with vents.
Some of them converted only the entirior and became AB cars with vents some of them had stronger conversion and became a new hull (they call it wrapped). The ones with the vents had the bolted panels, hence the bars you see, panelizing the cars surface.









Yes turss could have been nice, but it doesn't take the experience away for me, and I will add later what it is missing. Part of my fun with the hobby. That's why these cars don't list for $600. The good news is that it is all good Loran S material. All made in Germany.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like the striped seating is 1rst class only!! 
Manfred


----------

